# Virtual Memory settings



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi guys. Windows offers swap/VM settings in Control Panel | System. Linux uses a dedicated swap partition. How do I persuade Mac OSX to use a dedicated partition for its swap file?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as far as i know, there is no way to change the settings of vm on os x. it just uses the the startup disk, and manages it. no wether or not its smart enough to move it to a different drive for more room when the startup drive gets full, i don't know. but as of right now, there is no way to change vm settings.


----------



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

OK Thanks. I believe you cause I haven't found any info anywhere but I'm very surprised.

tim


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just remember that most macs will only ever have only one hard drive installed at a time, and they like making the os simple and run well, which means less options available to us 'power users'. ya, it bugged me at first, but i just learned to live with it. besides, os x handles it so much better than any mac os before, and you'll never notice most of the time.


----------



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's unfortunate that you can't adjust VM. It only makes sense if you have a second hard drive to put the VM at the beginning of the second drive if the first is your primary working drive. Why make the drive seek back and forth when you can use two drives in parallel?

Oh well. As you said, I really don't notice much performance hit but I imagine there would be some improvement by moving VM.

Tim


----------

